# Mic problem



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, so suddenly my mic just stopped working. No one can hear me on vent. I've googled of course, tried doing a system restore, changing ports, updating drivers, changing mics, almost everything. But now for some reason, my mic detects other people talking in vent. I right clicked on my volume icon, recording devices, clicked on microphone, configure, and clicked set up microphone, and when it has that green bar people in vent are talking and its jumping, but when I talk nothing. I even went into sound recording and tried this and it still picked up the people on vent.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, I forgot to mention that I have a headset and can hear fine. Also
in the recording tab line in says its not plugged in, is that a problem


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Lunask

I'm assuming you are running WINXP. Is the head set connected to the front of your PC or the back? Every time something is connected to the jacks there should be a pop up window informing you that it has connected. If there is no pop up then the hardware is not detecting anything. In the device menu, is there a yellow or red question mark on the sound /video controllers? if so, delete the driver and reinstall from CD or download from a reputable site. 

post back your findings.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm running vista. There is a pop up. No red or yellow question marks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

If the pop up informs you that you are connected, then consult the video card documentation on how to configure the card from the card software. Was there anything else connected to the ports other than the head set ? If that doesn't help, then there are 3 possibilities.

1) Device driver conflict and is not compatible with Vista.
2) Defective or broken head set. 
3) sound/video card codex corrupted or missing.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

Well this just randomly happened like 2 days ago. And like I said I tried other mics and none work.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Install another sound card or change the the card to another slot and see if it works. If you don't have a spare one lying about you can purchase a cheapie for testing purposes. After it's installed run the device on it and see if it works, if it does work then its the card, if the issue remains then there is a serious problem with your motherboard.


----------



## steveljohn8 (Sep 13, 2009)

i think you need to reinstall the sound card driver or check your mic through record the song in your computer than start work it will tell you all the problem.ray:


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

I have this http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/gateway-fx4710/4505-3118_7-33178399.html computer. It has an integrated sound card and my other computer has an integrated sound card. Is it possible to switch those?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

An integrated sound card means that it's part of the motherboard, which means that if serious sound issues turn up, the motherboard has to be replaced.To answer your question on swapping boards from one PC to another: If the PC's are identical then it is possible to swap the mobo's. Check your PC's documentation for board dimensions and the plug inputs see if they are compatible. If your computer is just used for high end game applications then purchase an identical mobo for the box, that is if all avenues have been exhausted and the problem still persists. if not ,then look for something that has dedicated slots instead of integrated. Which means if parts go bad they can be replaced independently without spending a fortune.


Addendum:

Check your BIOS settings, look where it says integrated devices and see if the card is enabled.

post back your findings.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, I bought a rocketfish 5.1 PCI sound card. I placed it in the pci slot, disabled the integrated hd audio, and then I installed the software. I restarted and theres a new volume panel, when I try to get to the audio center it says there is no support audio device available. and when I try to get into the audio control panel, I get the audio device support by this application is not detected.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

Forget the above post. I got it working but its still the same problem. My mic still picks up my computer sounds and I can't talk.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

This may sound ridiculous but are you certain that the mic is in the proper jack ? Are you using a sub-woofer ? Please tell us what sounds you hear through the mic and what application(s) you are using with your mic to communicate. Yahoo messenger, MSN, Skype, AOL, etc...


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

No, its in the right jack.
The sounds on my computer is what my mic is picking up, I can't talk. When I right click on my speaker on my toolbar and click recording, when I'm listening to music or watching something my mic bar jumps, but when I try to talk it doesn't. I tried vent, mumble and using the sound recorder.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Disable any games that you may use the mic feature,close all windows and roll back the driver or do a complete system restore by clicking restore to re-set the original default PC settings. 


post back your findings after system restore.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

Did a restore before I even posted this.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On your original post you said that your mic suddenly stopped working, was the mic in use when it stopped ? What was the last function you did on the computer when you noticed that the mic was behaving erratic. Did you download any programs that may have been corrupted that would share the same resources ?


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

My mom was using the computer the night before. I've checked that nothing new has been installed.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Run an anti virus scan with the latest updates, maybe there's a virus hidden that has corrupted the drivers. Ask your mom what she did before the mic went down, this will help us to narrow down the problem. Look at the sound-card documentation and see if there's something that will reduce the mic's sensitivity level, also is there a echo through the mic or speakers ? If that does not work , you may have to consider reformatting the hard drive and reinstall all hardware from scratch.


----------

